# Baby-to-Adult Photos! (lots of pictures)



## acrobandit (Jul 21, 2012)

One of my favourite things is seeing how visually different tiels look when they're babies and then when they're adults (maybe at 1 yr+). I remember when I first got my tiel, this was one of my favourite threads! I couldn't believe how much they could change as they aged, sort of like Pokemon. It makes me smile something ridiculous; because you tend not to notice these changes so much when you see them everyday. Comparing photos from then and now is always fun, like "wow I totally forgot my bird used to look like that!" sort of thing.

I've attached some photos of my own tiel, and I'd love to see how other tiels grow up~!

Ludwig is still young, less than a year old, but I have noticed that he looks slightly different, especially around the face (bunchy eyebrows!) and the patterning on his back and the length of his crest! I love looking at his baby photos..

Ludwig at 2 months:










First day home!









He was really small and round! He looked like a tiny potato.










Aww, he had an itty bitty crest, big black eyes, and a pastel pink beak!










He was rather squat; and the pearling on his back was slightly mottled and undefined...

LUDWIG GROWING UP~!










The pearls on his back grew back sharper and more defined, looking almost like dragon scales!










He grew bunchy eyebrows and could look quite regal!










And look at that CREST!!










But he is still very squat. ^____^


----------



## hanna (Apr 14, 2012)

AWWWWW your baby is such a sweatheart


----------



## sasha2334829 (May 9, 2012)

He is very cute!


----------



## OOwl (Dec 5, 2012)

I loved the growing up pictures.  Evian is totally white so it's difficult to see the changes. Her crest is getting longer and her posture is much more tall and erect. She's in her baby-to-adult molt right now (on the end of it) so she FEELS different when I pet her (in addition to all the feathers falling out everywhere).


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

She is super cute! You know Ludwig is a girl, right? :blush:


----------



## acrobandit (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks, everyone! He sure is a special bird, and watching him grow up has been one of the most rewarding experiences of my life. :')



bjknight93 said:


> She is super cute! You know Ludwig is a girl, right? :blush:


Hehehehe yes, I actually do! We weren't sure when we first got him (like most tiel owners I think) but the returning pearls were a dead giveaway. Unfortunately by then we had grown so accustomed to calling him "pretty boy", "silly boy" etc etc that we'll just stick to the male pronoun. But we do take care of him as though he were a girl (no eggs!)


----------

